# When Is The Next So. California MECA Competition



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I realized after someone pointed it out I put IASCA when I meant MECA.

When does the next season start in Southern California?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, Todd asked me if he could do one on Dec 10th at my place. I thought it would be a good time to do a meet as well.

So, I'd say somethings gonna happen then.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

JT,

So far I haven't seen anything posted on MECA or this site.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think we should organize a clinic the same day which might include the following:

* rta testing
* distortion testing
* time alignment methods and setup

I could do the rta and give what I know for time alignment, and I believe George would love to bring his cool omnimic system as well. Any other volunteers for this would be welcome of course.

we could have a signup or something and call guys out thru the day. I think it would be helpful to newer members or guys just starting out. I definitely don't know everything, but I know enough to give some help


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ called you....vm


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> ^^ called you....vm


Oops forgot to turn the phone back on. :blush:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> JT,
> 
> So far I haven't seen anything posted on MECA or this site.


yeah, it was tentative. but, I said ok, so if it happens, great. I think it will be cool to have a meet at the same time. Those who want to, can compete, others can watch the process.

Jim's idea is great, too! sounds like a great day!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

We could plan a meet for December 10th and if Todd decides to have the competition all the better.


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

Man I'd like to meet, but that's what I said the last time, and the time before, and then the one before that too...

I think you guys need more events to fit my schedule


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

I would love to have someone who is experienced with TA help me out. I tinker with it and tinker, but cant really tell the difference.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

tonesmith said:


> I would love to have someone who is experienced with TA help me out. I tinker with it and tinker, but cant really tell the difference.


Just center on the Skull and Crossbones













:jester:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> We could plan a meet for December 10th and if Todd decides to have the competition all the better.


That sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> That sounds like a good plan to me.


Did you get the 430 dialed in yet?


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> That sounds like a good plan to me.


You goin? Cool, maybe Ill have that deck sealed off by then and I can hear your completed system.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

great another meet!

I will try to talk the wife (and kid) into showing up.

As usual let us know what needs to be brought..


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Did you get the 430 dialed in yet?


Kind of. Got the passenger side sealed and enclosed. Ran out of sunlight for the driver's side and with it getting dark so quick I have to wait till next weekend. Starting to lower the high pass until I can see visible excursion. Down to 310hz and nothing. I figure I'll stop once I can see excursion.




tonesmith said:


> You goin? Cool, maybe Ill have that deck sealed off by then and I can hear your completed system.


I'm going to try my best. Unless something comes up (like I get lazy and don't do my timing belt next week) I'll be there. Looking forward to hearing those 12s with everything sealed up.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I SWEAR I'm gonna make one of these meets soon. If Dec 10th is the date all my stuff should be done and properly broken in....lol


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: When Is The Next So. California MECA/Meet Competition*

The MECA event is official now.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Since George has not chimed in whether he is interested in helping with the clinics, I purchased the omnimic  We got this


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Seal your ports or that Omnimic might go missing...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> Seal your ports or that Omnimic might go missing...














*This is a MECA event and also a DIYMA meet, just to make that clear to everyone. *



so, what are we gonna eat this time??


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> *This is a MECA event and also a DIYMA meet, just to make that clear to everyone. *
> 
> 
> so, what are we gonna eat this time??


What are the MECA food rules? The DIYMA ones are pretty loose.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

George is now aware of the event.


We could have:














Yummy!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Since George has not chimed in whether he is interested in helping with the clinics, I purchased the omnimic  We got this


Good decision. Cool toy.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Pizza is probably the easiest


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

As a rule of thumb if I see competition I don't click. If there are any other guys out there with the same rule of thumb we should make sure people know it's also a casual meet. 

I don't have anything planned that weekend so I'm in.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> As a rule of thumb if I see competition I don't click. If there are any other guys out there with the same rule of thumb we should make sure people know it's also a casual meet.
> 
> I don't have anything planned that weekend so I'm in.


That's what I'm kinda worried about. Maybe we should re-title the thread, or start a new one.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> That's what I'm kinda worried about. Maybe we should re-title the thread, or start a new one.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ia-meca-casual-meet-dec-10th.html#post1479557


I started a new thread.


----------

